# Solar gard vs 3m Tint



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm looking to tint the windows in my car. I received quotes from 2 different places to tint my windows. The prices are pretty much the same, but one uses solar gard tint and the other uses 3M tint. I have heard of 3M before and swear by pretty much anything they put their name on, but have never heard of solar gard. Has anyone used solar gard and if so what is your opinion of the tint.

Thanks


----------



## Mrhawaiibound (Jan 12, 2014)

I have solar gard ceramic tints on my Cruze and it makes the world of a difference. Blocks the heat out of the car and you can definitely tell the difference. I'm thinking about tinting the windsheild because heat still comes in from there. They have a clear film that I can install and it'll still block the heat out. As far as your question goes, I'd recommend it.


----------

